# Scallops and Artichokes over Pasta



## ChuckD41 (Jun 16, 2004)

* Exported from MasterCook *

                    Scallops and Artichokes over Pasta

Recipe By     :ChuckD
Serving Size  : 2     Preparation Time :0:30
Categories    : Pasta                           Seafood

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  12             Ocean  Scallops -- thawed if frozen
  1            package  Frozen Artichoke pieces or hearts -- Thawed and rinsed
     1/2   cup  Diced Scallions
  3         cloves  Garlic -- Minced
  4         strips  Bacon -- Diced
  3         Stalks  Celery -- Diced
  1         14 oz can  Diced tomatoes
  1         cup  Chicken Stock
  1         cup  Dry white wine
  3         teaspoons  Dried oregano
     1/4   cup  Balsamic Vinegar
             Olive Oil for frying
             Salt and pepper

If frozen, thaw the scallops.  Then rinse in water five or six times. and set aside.

In a non-stick saute pan, gently cook the bacon on low to mid-low heat until fat is rendered and bacon bits are crisp.   Remove bacon and reserve.  Allow pan to cool with bacon grease in place.  You will saute the scallops in this pan later.

In a 6 or 8 quart, stainless or cast iron pan, Add 2 to 3 tablespoons of olive oil, and the diced scallions and garlic and saute for gently for 3 to 5 min.   Add the diced celery and saute for another 3 min.   Add chicken stock, white wine, oregano and balsamic vinegar.    Simmer for another 5 minutes.  Add the artichoke pieces or hearts cut into 3/4" cubes and continue to gently simmer. 

Reheat the non-stick saute pan over low heat, add the scallops and gently saute them until they are seared on the outside.   Cooking Scallops over high heat is a no no.   High heat sears the Scallops so quickly, they remain raw in the middle.   Saute the scallops over low heat for 5 to 7 minutes, then turn them over and saute the other side.    The cooked sides will be a light brown in color.

When the scallops are done, remove them to a paper towel and blot them to remove as much of the bacon grease as possible,

Add the Scallops to the artichoke mixture and simmer for another 4 or 5 minutes.  Adjust the seasonings and Serve over pasta noodles.

Note:  You may wish to add some frozen peas to this recipe when you add the artichokes.

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 234 Calories; 7g Fat (39.9% calories from fat); 7g Protein; 18g Carbohydrate; 4g Dietary Fiber; 11mg Cholesterol; 1353mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 2 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Fruit; 1 Fat.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2004)

Chuck, that looks delicious. Thank you for posting. I notice the exchanges at the bottom. I am assuming that you would need to add the pasta in separately? Those statistics are strictly for the artichoke and scallop mixture...yes?


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 16, 2004)

*ATTN: ChuckD*

ChuckD:Thank you for this recipe... sounds fantastic!!! This recipe teams two of my favorite ingredients: Artichokes & Scallops. My only question would be the reason for the specific instruction to use a "stainless or cast iron pan" at one point in the recipe. I have (and like) cast iron but just wondering if that does something to the mixture.  /rayt721


----------



## ChuckD41 (Jun 17, 2004)

Recipe does not include pasta. I use brown rice pasta  and you might want to cut back on the balsamic vinegar a bit,.


----------



## ChuckD41 (Jun 25, 2004)

*why the stainless and non-stick pan recommendations?*

I have eaten so many undercooked scallops in restaurants where speed is of the essence, that I tried and retried to the recipe and methods.

I use Stainless when i want to develop a fond (brown flavoring) on the bottom of the pan to enhance the sauce.   I use non-stick when I have to saute gentle food that has a tendency to stick, even when there is oil in the pan  (the scallops).

Hope that helps.

ChuckD


----------

